# “The Naval Air War in Korea” by Richard P Hallion



## Washing Machine Charlie (Sep 4, 2019)

I am literally writing this post standing at the bookshelf of my local Thrift store.

I found the above totaled book and after a quick perusing found the following fascinating excerpt:

“By the summer of 1952, after only two years of war, TF 77 alone had dropped an amount of munitions greater than the combined total of all Navy and Marine squadrons during the Second World War”

Incredible! It attributes this to the use of AD Skyraider and AU Corsair for ground attack, the absence of air defense needs, and the increased ability to carry more munitions. Also quoted is that the average WW2 naval sortie delivered .15 tons of bombs, but, went up to 74 in Korea, amazing!!

Can’t wait to dig into this book some more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Sep 5, 2019)

If Dick Hallion wrote that the sun rises in the north, I would adjust my compass...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Barrett said:


> If Dick Hallion wrote that the sun rises in the north, I would adjust my compass...


High Praise!


----------



## rob23 (Sep 14, 2019)

Got my copy at a library sale for $1.00. Great read!


----------



## Washing Machine Charlie (Sep 16, 2019)

Sweet, and I thought my $1.75 was a steal!





rob23 said:


> Got my copy at a library sale for $1.00. Great read!


----------



## Dimlee (Oct 1, 2019)

And 28 USD for Kindle edition...
(Scratching my head and adding to the wish list for the time being)


----------



## Washing Machine Charlie (Oct 1, 2019)

“Holy Bleep!”



Dimlee said:


> And 28 USD for Kindle edition...
> (Scratching my head and adding to the wish list for the time being)


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dimlee said:


> And 28 USD for Kindle edition...
> (Scratching my head and adding to the wish list for the time being)


Please email your postal code so I can figure out shipping.
Amazon shows a "very good" copy for around $10.00 USD including shipping/taxes to my address. from there it's only a matter of finding a slow boat to your place.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Oct 1, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Please email your postal code so I can figure out shipping.
> Amazon shows a "very good" copy for around $10.00 USD including shipping/taxes to my address. from there it's only a matter of finding a slow boat to your place.



Thank your for you kind and friendly offer. I appreciate it a lot.
But I stopped to buy "real" books many years ago and sold/gifted much of my library. Exceptions are done for some rare editions or just to support the authors I like...
But thanks again!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

